# Online - Rise of the Runelords pbem needs a player



## Kamaloo (Jan 18, 2011)

I'm running a Rise of the Runelords pbem game that, due to some players having trouble with logging into Yahoo Groups, has had a slow start. The Yahoo problems have been fixed, but we seem to have lost a player, and I'm looking for a replacement.

Our posting rate isn't expected to be too hectic, as the players are busy people - maybe twice a week, or more according to how much time people have.

Our Yahoo group is called rotrdk, and on the front page there's a link to our homepage with the character generation rules. If you're interested, please post a short character concept here, and within a week or so I'll pick the one that seems to fit in best.

For the curious, our party consists of: 
A female human cleric of Shelyn 
A male human Shoanti (Sklar-quah) monk 
A male human Shoanti (Shundar-quah) druid 
A male human Ulfen ranger 
A female gnome frost sorceror

If you have any questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## Kamaloo (Jan 22, 2011)

This spot has now been filled.


----------

